# Honda gx160



## napaman9 (Nov 9, 2011)

I PICKED UP A GX160 ON A PRESSURE WASHER AT A LAWN SALE THE CARB WAS SHOT FROM SITTING SO LONG SO I REPLACED IT WHAT HAPPENS IS IT RUNS FULL BORE NO THROTTLE ADJUSTMENT LIKE THE GOVERNOR IS SHOT I DID TRY TO ADJUST IT BUT THAT DID NOT WORK YOU CAN IDLE IT DOWN MANUALLY BY MOVING THE GOVERNOR DO YOU THINK THE CASE HAS TO COME APART TO LOOK INSIDE ?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome.Before you tear it apart,try doing a static governor adjustment to make sure the linkage is where it is supposed to be.Here is the procedure from another post.Hope this helps.

Thank 30YearTech for this info.


Locate the governor shaft where it comes out of the engine block. 

Loosen the arm that is attached to the shaft. 

Hold the throttle on the carburetor to the wide open position and note which direction the arm attached to the governor shaft moves. 

While holding the throttle wide open rotate the governor shaft in the same direction it would turn to open the throttle, turn it until it stops. 

Tighten the arm back down to the governor shaft. 

That's the procedure for making the static adjustment on any internal governor, horizontal or vertical.


----------



## napaman9 (Nov 9, 2011)

I did that by the shop manual i had ,i did read on line they had problems with the govorners in the past any truth to this thanks in advance


----------



## napaman9 (Nov 9, 2011)

i was wondering how much should the governor rotate it seems the clip on the shaft hits and only lets it rotate slightly no matter how i put it on ? i did look inside the motor and everything looks good


----------

